# Not dead



## Send0 (Jul 13, 2022)

Had someone text me to make sure I was okay. Figured I should just let everyone know what I've been up to. It's really boring and lame 😐.

I just decided to take a mental break. Healing post hernia surgery, and not being able to lift, is messing with me more than I thought it would; especially since I feel like I could lift but know I shouldn't. On top of that, seeing everyone else here make progress, while I'm regressing, just depresses me more.

So for my own sanity, and to stop myself from doing something stupid, I've taken a break. I've bought like 12 new Nintendo switch games, and I keep buying more every day 😅. Video games are a great distraction for me, keeps my me calm and my mind off things.

I'll try to log in once a day. I mean all I'm doing lately is gaming anyway. Not like I'm solving world hunger over here 😂.

Sorry if I worried anyone.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 13, 2022)

Wtf send? Atleast tell us what games


----------



## Send0 (Jul 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Wtf send? Atleast tell us what games


Which games I bought, or which ones I'm playing right now? 

You won't like about half of them; they are JRPGs. 😅


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 13, 2022)

If seeing other people progress depresses you then check out the skullcrusher bash thread. It will make you feel so much better about yourself.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Which games I bought, or which ones I'm playing right now?
> 
> You won't like about half of them; they are JRPGs. 😅


Lost Sphere is fucking rad.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 13, 2022)

I was a crackhead heroin addict at one point . I still came here no excuse sendo . We need u here


----------



## Send0 (Jul 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Which games I bought, or which ones I'm playing right now?
> 
> You won't like about half of them; they are JRPGs. 😅


@RiR0 here's what I've bought over the course of a week; I've grossly underestimated how many games I've bought in this short time frame 🤣🤣🤣.

These games are all for the switch; I have my auction sniper ready to fire off on 9 other games right now.

Baldurs Gate Enhanced edition
Neverwinter Nights Enhanced edition
Diablo III Eternal collection
Dead Cells
Hades
Metroid Dread
Bloodstained ritual of the night
Bloodstained curse of the moon
Bloodstained curse of the moon 2
Streets of rage 4 collectors edition
Ori and the blind forest
Ori and will of the wisps
Bravely Default II
The world ends with you: Final remix
NEO: The world ends with you
Tales of Vesperia definitive edition 
Octopath traveler
Xenoblade Chronicles definitive edition
Xenoblade Chronicles 2
Xenoblade Chronicles 2: torna the golden country
Xenoblade Chronicles 3
Super Mario 3D all stars
Luigi's mansion 3
Spyro reignited trilogy 
Zelda link's awakening
Zelda skyward sword HD


----------



## Send0 (Jul 13, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Lost Sphere is fucking rad.


I had originally passed on that game due to the mixed reviews... but I just added it to my list of games to try to auction snipe. Thanks!


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> @RiR0 here's what I've bought over the course of a week; I've grossly underestimated how many games I've bought in this short time frame 🤣🤣🤣.
> 
> These games are all for the switch; I have my auction sniper ready to fire off on 9 other games right now.
> 
> ...


Metroid Dread is badass


----------



## Yano (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## RiR0 (Jul 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> @RiR0 here's what I've bought over the course of a week; I've grossly underestimated how many games I've bought in this short time frame 🤣🤣🤣.
> 
> These games are all for the switch; I have my auction sniper ready to fire off on 9 other games right now.
> 
> ...


We’ve got the same game buying habits


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> @RiR0 here's what I've bought over the course of a week; I've grossly underestimated how many games I've bought in this short time frame 🤣🤣🤣.
> 
> These games are all for the switch; I have my auction sniper ready to fire off on 9 other games right now.
> 
> ...



Baldurs Gate AND Dead cells

I see you are a man of culture


----------



## Send0 (Jul 13, 2022)

Games I'm currently trying to snipe... I have more on my list to get, these are just the ones with active snipes open on them.

Celeste _(unlikely to get . Game is ridiculously expensive)_
Divinity original sin II _(unlikely to get . Game is ridiculously expensive)_
Hollow knight
Shovel knight: treasure trove
Owl Boy
Dragon quest IX
Lost sphere
Grandia HD collection
Kirby and the forgotten land
Donkey Kong tropical freeze
Super Mario 3D world + Bowser's fury


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 13, 2022)

Welcome back brother.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 13, 2022)

I wish that shooters (like gigawing, not like FPS games) would come back in popularity. Sometimes I just want to load a game, play for 10 minutes and blast a bunch of shit on the screen. 🤣

Oh well, I'll have to keep using my arcades to scratch that itch. 😬


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> @RiR0 here's what I've bought over the course of a week; I've grossly underestimated how many games I've bought in this short time frame 🤣🤣🤣.
> 
> These games are all for the switch; I have my auction sniper ready to fire off on 9 other games right now.
> 
> ...


Zelda you say 😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Games I'm currently trying to snipe... I have more on my list to get, these are just the ones with active snipes open on them.
> 
> Celeste _(unlikely to get . Game is ridiculously expensive)_
> Divinity original sin II _(unlikely to get . Game is ridiculously expensive)_
> ...


Divinity II is worth the money.  It’s hard as fuck but incredible. 

If you play on PC I can send you a download link for a… discounted copy.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 13, 2022)

Hollow Knight was painfully hard, but I like Metroidvanias

Ori is more platformer than action and I LOVED THEM.

Hades was wonderfully designed and you have to experiment and learn as the game gives you bites of info. It’s a real accomplishment to progress. Very much a linear-progression type game; each time you get an inch further.

Dead Cells was cool, though that’s one where skills play into progression more than advancement with items and currency. Hence, I preferred Hades which does allow you to inch a bit stronger too.

Luigi’s Mansion is up for me.

Octopath and Bravely were too long and too classic JRPG for me to even attempt. I remember FFIII and FFIV and those were exhausting.

Skyward Sword was frustrating due to recycled bosses, though the tools you collect are fun. Definitely a prototype that lead to the MUCH MUCH MUCH MUCH better Breath of the Wild.

I won’t lie, I had to to look up where to go next twice on Links Awakening. Old games can be frustrating obtuse.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 13, 2022)

Mass Effect trilogy remasters are FREE for PC with Amazon Prime TODAY.

Go grab it if you love sci-fi and cinematic RPGs. IMO, Mass Effect is the best sci-fi this side of the Trek and Wars.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 13, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Divinity II is worth the money.  It’s hard as fuck but incredible.
> 
> If you play on PC I can send you a download link for a… discounted copy.


I'm a weirdo collector. I like physical copies; I do digital as a method of last resort.

I can always get the PS4 version for like $10 used, as opposed to the switch version for $100+ used.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 13, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Mass Effect trilogy remasters are FREE for PC with Amazon Prime TODAY.
> 
> Go grab it if you love sci-fi and cinematic RPGs. IMO, Mass Effect is the best sci-fi this side of the Trek and Wars.


I wrecked Mass Effect 3 so hard it wasn’t even funny with a heavy pistol adept.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 13, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Mass Effect trilogy remasters are FREE for PC with Amazon Prime TODAY.
> 
> Go grab it if you love sci-fi and cinematic RPGs. IMO, Mass Effect is the best sci-fi this side of the Trek and Wars.


Thanks, I am grabbing it now! I loved this series when I played it on Xbox.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Thanks, I am grabbing it now! I loved this series when I played it on Xbox.


@TeddyBear can you link it. I'm on prime right now, and can't find any free versions for download.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 14, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Hollow Knight was painfully hard, but I like Metroidvanias
> 
> Ori is more platformer than action and I LOVED THEM.
> 
> ...


Luigi's mansion fantastic. I live in NJ shore me and my middle daughter cruise fo AC because they have an arcade with Luigi mansion in it where you actually hold the vacuum and all that lol


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 14, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Hollow Knight was painfully hard, but I like Metroidvanias
> 
> Ori is more platformer than action and I LOVED THEM.
> 
> ...


Skyward was absolutely trash. This coming from a guy with a dog named Zelda and the OOT logo tattoo on his foot


----------



## Send0 (Jul 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> @TeddyBear can you link it. I'm on prime right now, and can't find any free versions for download.


@TeddyBear nevermind I figured it out.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 14, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Skyward was absolutely trash. This coming from a guy with a dog named Zelda and the OOT logo tattoo on his foot


I didn't play any Zelda on the Wii. Figured now was my opportunity, but now you've ruined it. 😭


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I didn't play any Zelda on the Wii. Figured now was my opportunity, but now you've ruined it. 😭


Some ppl love it man the story is cool it's an origin story and it's deep but game play nah man no way. Links awakening great tho


----------



## Send0 (Jul 14, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Some ppl love it man the story is cool it's an origin story and it's deep but game play nah man no way. Links awakening great tho


I played the original links awakening and really liked it. Decided to grab the switch version and see if they made it better or worse than the original.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I played the original links awakening and really liked it. Decided to grab the switch version and see if they made it better or worse than the original.


Better


----------



## Joliver (Jul 14, 2022)

Glad to see you roaming back around, compadre.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 14, 2022)

@RiR0 have you played planescape torment or icewind Dale? If so then how do you feel about those games?

I'm thinking of picking that up since I already grabbed NWN and Baldurs gate. But if planescape or icewind are shit then I'll pass.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 14, 2022)

Divinity original sin 1 and 2 are worth the price.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> @RiR0 have you played planescape torment or icewind Dale? If so then how do you feel about those games?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking that up since I already grabbed NWN and Baldurs gate. But if planescape or icewind are shit then I'll pass.


Planescape torment is amazing. Icewind Dale is okay. 
Definitely grab Torment and tides or numera as well


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 14, 2022)

All games mentioned so far are childs' play.

Child's. 
Childs. Not sure.


I'm on elden ring new game +2. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Had someone text me to make sure I was okay. Figured I should just let everyone know what I've been up to. It's really boring and lame 😐.
> 
> I just decided to take a mental break. Healing post hernia surgery, and not being able to lift, is messing with me more than I thought it would; especially since I feel like I could lift but know I shouldn't. On top of that, seeing everyone else here make progress, while I'm regressing, just depresses me more.
> 
> ...


Well shit, I just lost a dollar. I'll pay you next week sometime @CJ


----------



## Yano (Jul 14, 2022)

My ol stud LeRoy from Red Dead Redemption 2


My rig from American Truck Simulator


Giving free haircuts in Dying Light 2



I've got over 1700 Screen shots from Ark over the years too many to pic a favorite out from.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 14, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Skyward was absolutely trash. This coming from a guy with a dog named Zelda and the OOT logo tattoo on his foot


It’s fine for the LORE.

I also REALLY liked the desert environment.

TBH, I got the collectors edition and STILL jam to the soundtrack: particularly Gerudo Desert. Zelda music slaps.

@nissan11 i just cheesed the big sleeping dragon for easy XP and was so proud to have figured that out before YouTube did. I just play cowardly since I lack the skill/rhythm to read opponents. I don’t like punishing games.

Downloading the free mass effect was VERY confusing. 









						Prime Gaming
					

Prime Gaming Home Page




					gaming.amazon.com
				




BF and I had fun playing Kirby together. Though Player 2 really ought to be a toddler-little-brother because you do nothing.

“The Quarry” is currently over priced, but my brother and I are suckers for cinematic choose your adventure horror games like that and Until Dawn.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 14, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> It’s fine for the LORE.
> 
> I also REALLY liked the desert environment.
> 
> ...


You ever played the classic Kirby Golf game?

So much fun.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 14, 2022)

Edited

Dead PP joke didn't go well.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 14, 2022)

get pokemon sword or shield ... i can trade you good shit.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> @RiR0 here's what I've bought over the course of a week; I've grossly underestimated how many games I've bought in this short time frame 🤣🤣🤣.
> 
> These games are all for the switch; I have my auction sniper ready to fire off on 9 other games right now.
> 
> ...


No reasonable man needs this much XenoBlade.


Just play Cuphead until the anxiety drives you into complete madness like a normal goddamn person


----------



## Yano (Jul 14, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> get pokemon sword or shield ... i can trade you good shit.


My kids were so into Pokemon when that all came out holy shit , there is literally a fireproof safe still in the boys old closet full of pokemon shit LOL cards , uncut sheets of cards , these big thick gold cards in their own balls ,, all kinds of shit.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2022)

Octopath traveler is cool, though


----------



## Send0 (Jul 14, 2022)

Just picked up blasphemous. Good metroidvania game.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 14, 2022)

Yano said:


> My kids were so into Pokemon when that all came out holy shit , there is literally a fireproof safe still in the boys old closet full of pokemon shit LOL cards , uncut sheets of cards , these big thick gold cards in their own balls ,, all kinds of shit.


Pokemon was my main thing before lifting. Then didnt really lift got back into pokemon when sword shield came out then kinda lost interest and got back into lifting when gyms reopened. Still play on lapton when eating.

Maybe your stuff is worth alot of money


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 14, 2022)

My kids and I play fortnite, it's a fun, punk kids 1st person shooter, battle royale. We have a blast.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

How do we know this is the REAL @Send0 and not some deviant that kidnapped him only to LARP as him online?


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How do we know this is the REAL @Send0 and not some deviant that kidnapped him only to LARP as him online?


We can have him post a dick pic


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> We can have him post a dick pic


Yea yea yea!!!!


----------



## iGone (Jul 14, 2022)

I heard dick pics and I came as fast as I could

Edit: welcome back to you and your third leg I guess, I missed ya


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 14, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> Pokemon was my main thing before lifting. Then didnt really lift got back into pokemon when sword shield came out then kinda lost interest and got back into lifting when gyms reopened. Still play on lapton when eating.
> 
> Maybe your stuff is worth alot of money


Are you kidding, I still live and breath the Pokemonsssss

Pokémon Go is my go-to comfort game while I’m sitting around, helped a lot with walking and anxiety the last year (and during Covid).

Sword and Shield were alright. Arceus neat. Sun and Moon sucked.

But I’m ALWAYS back on the hype train. Scarlet and Violet get marked on my calendar and I’m so excited to me a little fire 🐊 and a pig named LECHONK


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 14, 2022)

Yes cant wait for new gen. Have you heard of Pokemon showdown? I play that alot


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Had someone text me to make sure I was okay. Figured I should just let everyone know what I've been up to. It's really boring and lame 😐.
> 
> I just decided to take a mental break. Healing post hernia surgery, and not being able to lift, is messing with me more than I thought it would; especially since I feel like I could lift but know I shouldn't. On top of that, seeing everyone else here make progress, while I'm regressing, just depresses me more.
> 
> ...


not dead is a good thing. glad to hear from you. get healed up!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 14, 2022)

makes me happy to know we have so many gamers in here.
ive been playing forza 7 motorsports again lately and dayz on xbox.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Had someone text me to make sure I was okay. Figured I should just let everyone know what I've been up to. It's really boring and lame 😐.
> 
> I just decided to take a mental break. Healing post hernia surgery, and not being able to lift, is messing with me more than I thought it would; especially since I feel like I could lift but know I shouldn't. On top of that, seeing everyone else here make progress, while I'm regressing, just depresses me more.
> 
> ...



Heal up well, you'll be back to it in no time!!


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 14, 2022)

Glad you are still alive @Send0  . Heal up quick and get back after it! 

How do you guys have enough time to play video games? Holy hell, raising a child, working full time, and maintaining a house takes so much time. I barely fit in the 1hour work out and a few minutes to check in here with you people. I fall asleep nightly to youtube videos around 9:00 and I am up at 4:00 getting ready for the gym.


----------



## CJ (Jul 14, 2022)

I find it more than a coincidence that you skipped town on the day we were overrun by 400+ spammers.   Someone got scared!!!


----------



## presser (Jul 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Had someone text me to make sure I was okay. Figured I should just let everyone know what I've been up to. It's really boring and lame 😐.
> 
> I just decided to take a mental break. Healing post hernia surgery, and not being able to lift, is messing with me more than I thought it would; especially since I feel like I could lift but know I shouldn't. On top of that, seeing everyone else here make progress, while I'm regressing, just depresses me more.
> 
> ...


glad you are ok send. heal up and you will be back... remember muscle has memory.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 14, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Glad you are still alive @Send0  . Heal up quick and get back after it!
> 
> How do you guys have enough time to play video games? Holy hell, raising a child, working full time, and maintaining a house takes so much time. I barely fit in the 1hour work out and a few minutes to check in here with you people. I fall asleep nightly to youtube videos around 9:00 and I am up at 4:00 getting ready for the gym.


I never had kids, so there's that. Also, my job is a cush/semi-retired gig. I am basically the "decider", and have other people spoon feed me information so I don't have to do much on my own. On top of that, part of me agreeing to take this job is that I did not want any direct reports.

Both of these two things combined leave me with lots of time. I'm still undecided if this is a good thing or a bad thing. If I'm being honest, life is kind of boring. I'm sure if I had no time I'd be wishing I had some... grass is always greener kind of thing.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> I find it more than a coincidence that you skipped town on the day we were overrun by 400+ spammers.   Someone got scared!!!
> 
> View attachment 24625


🤫


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I never had kids, so there's that. Also, my job is a cush/semi-retired gig. I am basically the "decider", and have other people spoon feed me information so I don't have to do much on my own. On top of that, part of me agreeing to take this job is that I did not want any direct reports.
> 
> Both of these two things combined leave me with lots of time. I'm still undecided if this is a good thing or a bad thing. If I'm being honest, life is kind of boring. I'm sure if I had no time I'd be wishing I had some... grass is always greener kind of thing.


Did you give yourself rhe nickname the decider like a fuckin super hero?


----------



## Send0 (Jul 14, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Did you give yourself rhe nickname the decider like a fuckin super hero?


Nah, I ripped it off of either family guy or south park. I forget which show actually... but they had George W. Bush Jr. calling himself "the decider". 

I thought the idea of being the "decider" was hilarious, so I used it. 😅


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Nah, I ripped it off of either family guy or south park. I forget which show actually... but they had George W. Bush Jr. calling himself "the decider".
> 
> I thought the idea of being the "decider" was hilarious, so I used it. 😅


Lol South Park still got after all them years


----------



## Send0 (Jul 18, 2022)

Just picked up a game called Valfaris. I can't believe I never heard of it before. Here's the trailer; music played is also in the game. Can't wait till it gets here so I can give it a test play.


----------



## Yano (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 18, 2022)

“They use force, to make you do, what the deciders, have decided you must do.”

The @Send0  reign of terror begins


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Just picked up a game called Valfaris. I can't believe I never heard of it before. Here's the trailer; music played is also in the game. Can't wait till it gets here so I can give it a test play.


That looks cool as fuck


----------



## CJ (Jul 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Just picked up a game called Valfaris. I can't believe I never heard of it before. Here's the trailer; music played is also in the game. Can't wait till it gets here so I can give it a test play.


Playing video games instead of being here working. You are NOT this month's Iron Giant!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 18, 2022)

Take yer time and let yer body heal.

Keep the mind sharp in the meantime any way ye can. Games, books, meditation. 

Power tube 'Peaky Blinders' if ye need something to binge.

Good to know yer ok and on the mend.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 20, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Had someone text me to make sure I was okay. Figured I should just let everyone know what I've been up to. It's really boring and lame 😐.
> 
> I just decided to take a mental break. Healing post hernia surgery, and not being able to lift, is messing with me more than I thought it would; especially since I feel like I could lift but know I shouldn't. On top of that, seeing everyone else here make progress, while I'm regressing, just depresses me more.
> 
> ...


Damn nintendo switch has too many pieces.. at some point, my 3yo scattered them all across the house somewhere. I think she was trying to tell me something. 😆

*Edit: Fixed grammatical errors for B³G*


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 21, 2022)

Unpopular opinion but fuck video games man. Plan your comeback diet, training and cycle. If there is time left over, learn a new skill.


----------



## beefnewton (Jul 23, 2022)

I played video games for way, way too long, starting with the 2600.  Adventure was the game that was all the rage.  Then the Vic-20, playing Poker and various text adventure games like Adventure Land or something.  Atari (400 and an 800), Commodore (64 and Amiga 1000, 500, then a 1200). Then PC came on to the scene throwing brute force behind graphics where more elegant solutions like the Amiga's Copper were pushed to the background.  But Doom and then Command & Conquer pulled me away, and that was that.  Had various consoles and then got into Everquest in late 90's when it was released.  Fuck that game.  And fuck all MMO's.  Wasted over five years, and then one day I had just had enough with video games entirely.  I'll pick one up every now and then if it's good,  Bought Elden Ring because I did enjoy Dark Souls and then uninstalled it 30 minutes later.  Absolutely hated it.

Anyway, I bought Stray for my girlfriend, and she loved it.  I really enjoyed it, too.  Worth a play if you like more Indie titles.

Solid American Dad reference, by the way.  Love that show.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 16, 2022)

So on July 30th, I got t-boned in an accident. Broke my radius and ulna in my right arm, dislocated my right shoulder, and have a fracture in my collar bone (also right side). Luckily the radius and ulna were a clean break, and did not require any metal pins or screws.

But what's bothering me the most is my back. Nothing is broken there, and no discs that are protruding or ruptured or anything like that.  The muscles are so jacked up I can hardly move. I am stretching the best I am able to, but I think it's going to be a while before it calms down and relaxes to how it used to be. 

Doctor says about 8 weeks to get out of the cast, and 12 weeks before he feels comfortable with me starting to lift again.

This is a depressing year for me so far.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So on July 30th, I got t-boned in an accident. Broke my radius and ulna in my right arm, dislocated my right shoulder, and have a fracture in my collar bone (also right side). Luckily the radius and ulna were a clean break, and did not require any metal pins or screws.
> 
> But what's bothering me the most is my back. Nothing is broken there, and no discs that are protruding or ruptured or anything like that.  The muscles are so jacked up I can hardly move. I am stretching the best I am able to, but I think it's going to be a while before it calms down and relaxes to how it used to be.
> 
> ...


Sorry bro. Hope it gets better sooner vs later.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So on July 30th, I got t-boned in an accident. Broke my radius and ulna in my right arm, dislocated my right shoulder, and have a fracture in my collar bone (also right side). Luckily the radius and ulna were a clean break, and did not require any metal pins or screws.
> 
> But what's bothering me the most is my back. Nothing is broken there, and no discs that are protruding or ruptured or anything like that.  The muscles are so jacked up I can hardly move. I am stretching the best I am able to, but I think it's going to be a while before it calms down and relaxes to how it used to be.
> 
> ...


Keep your head up bro, it’s a set back but you’ll bounce back better than before.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 16, 2022)

Suxks to hear that man, hope everything works out and your back being 100% 

I'll carry the biggest PP title until your healed...


----------



## Send0 (Aug 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So on July 30th, I got t-boned in an accident. Broke my radius and ulna in my right arm, dislocated my right shoulder, and have a fracture in my collar bone (also right side). Luckily the radius and ulna were a clean break, and did not require any metal pins or screws.
> 
> But what's bothering me the most is my back. Nothing is broken there, and no discs that are protruding or ruptured or anything like that.  The muscles are so jacked up I can hardly move. I am stretching the best I am able to, but I think it's going to be a while before it calms down and relaxes to how it used to be.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah... the doctor wrote me a whopping 4 days worth of pain killers. Not that I'm fiending for opiates, but I am in legitimate pain.

It's a little frustrating that doctors are so gun shy about prescribing pain meds post opiate crisis / pill mill crack down.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Suxks to hear that man, hope everything works out and your back being 100%
> 
> I'll carry the biggest PP title until your healed...


Thanks brother... someone needs to be the resident tripod 😂


----------



## iGone (Aug 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So on July 30th, I got t-boned in an accident. Broke my radius and ulna in my right arm, dislocated my right shoulder, and have a fracture in my collar bone (also right side). Luckily the radius and ulna were a clean break, and did not require any metal pins or screws.
> 
> But what's bothering me the most is my back. Nothing is broken there, and no discs that are protruding or ruptured or anything like that.  The muscles are so jacked up I can hardly move. I am stretching the best I am able to, but I think it's going to be a while before it calms down and relaxes to how it used to be.
> 
> ...


Damn sendo, best of luck and speedy recovery.
Hopefully everyone involved is alright and can heal up quickly


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So on July 30th, I got t-boned in an accident. Broke my radius and ulna in my right arm, dislocated my right shoulder, and have a fracture in my collar bone (also right side). Luckily the radius and ulna were a clean break, and did not require any metal pins or screws.
> 
> But what's bothering me the most is my back. Nothing is broken there, and no discs that are protruding or ruptured or anything like that.  The muscles are so jacked up I can hardly move. I am stretching the best I am able to, but I think it's going to be a while before it calms down and relaxes to how it used to be.
> 
> ...


Bad shit tends to happen in spurts, so hopefully you’re in the clear for a few years.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 16, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Bad shit tends to happen in spurts, so hopefully you’re in the clear for a few years.


Oh shit, you're red! Congrats on the promotion. I'll need to see what else I've missed in the last couple of months.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Oh shit, you're red! Congrats on the promotion. I'll need to see what else I've missed in the last couple of months.


Thanks!  Just happened yesterday.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 16, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Thanks! Just happened yesterday.


#iwasthere
#test2022

Speedy recovery send. Glad you made it out without much worse injuries. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So on July 30th, I got t-boned in an accident. Broke my radius and ulna in my right arm, dislocated my right shoulder, and have a fracture in my collar bone (also right side). Luckily the radius and ulna were a clean break, and did not require any metal pins or screws.
> 
> But what's bothering me the most is my back. Nothing is broken there, and no discs that are protruding or ruptured or anything like that.  The muscles are so jacked up I can hardly move. I am stretching the best I am able to, but I think it's going to be a while before it calms down and relaxes to how it used to be.
> 
> ...



Man
Sorry to hear that shit
Just cant catch a break huh?

Hopefully you recover quickly,
good to see you back at least


----------



## eazy (Aug 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So on July 30th, I got t-boned in an accident. Broke my radius and ulna in my right arm, dislocated my right shoulder, and have a fracture in my collar bone (also right side). Luckily the radius and ulna were a clean break, and did not require any metal pins or screws.
> 
> But what's bothering me the most is my back. Nothing is broken there, and no discs that are protruding or ruptured or anything like that.  The muscles are so jacked up I can hardly move. I am stretching the best I am able to, but I think it's going to be a while before it calms down and relaxes to how it used to be.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to read this. 

Wishing you a swift and full recovery.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 16, 2022)

Get better @Send0 !!!!!!!!! Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 16, 2022)

Damn.  Don't know what else to say @Send0.  That is a rough thing to recover from on top of having the hernia surgery.  I wish you a rapid and strong recovery.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 16, 2022)

Man so sorry to hear that, just try to stay hopefull, you will recover.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So on July 30th, I got t-boned in an accident. Broke my radius and ulna in my right arm, dislocated my right shoulder, and have a fracture in my collar bone (also right side). Luckily the radius and ulna were a clean break, and did not require any metal pins or screws.
> 
> But what's bothering me the most is my back. Nothing is broken there, and no discs that are protruding or ruptured or anything like that.  The muscles are so jacked up I can hardly move. I am stretching the best I am able to, but I think it's going to be a while before it calms down and relaxes to how it used to be.
> 
> ...


jesus man you better take them for all they got ..get a good jew lawyer a goldberg or fishtien someshit like that..sorry bro


----------



## Yano (Aug 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So on July 30th, I got t-boned in an accident. Broke my radius and ulna in my right arm, dislocated my right shoulder, and have a fracture in my collar bone (also right side). Luckily the radius and ulna were a clean break, and did not require any metal pins or screws.
> 
> But what's bothering me the most is my back. Nothing is broken there, and no discs that are protruding or ruptured or anything like that.  The muscles are so jacked up I can hardly move. I am stretching the best I am able to, but I think it's going to be a while before it calms down and relaxes to how it used to be.
> 
> ...


Holy fuck man I'm glad you're ok. Rest and heal up man


----------



## BiglySmokes (Aug 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Had someone text me to make sure I was okay. Figured I should just let everyone know what I've been up to. It's really boring and lame 😐.
> 
> I just decided to take a mental break. Healing post hernia surgery, and not being able to lift, is messing with me more than I thought it would; especially since I feel like I could lift but know I shouldn't. On top of that, seeing everyone else here make progress, while I'm regressing, just depresses me more.
> 
> ...


do you play anything on pc? I'm spending a lot of time gaming these days as well


----------

